

Please come break my web app. - tagxtmaker
http://www.tagxt.com/

======
carlsednaoui
please, please, please use more contrast on the nav bar.

~~~
tagxtmaker
i will certainly take that into consideration :)

------
raitorm
No support for foreign characters in Tags.

Created the tag, clicked on the tag, Internal server error and Asian
Characters in the URL.

Also a bug report form would be great.

~~~
tagxtmaker
hi. i have now fixed all unicode issues, except for users that have unicode
chars in their username. they are not able to vote due to me storing their
username in hstore, which only accepts strings for keys.

because of this, i have cut down on the list of chars available to use in
usernames.

see this post for bug reporting: <http://www.tagxt.com/post/11>

thanks!

------
chmod775
<http://www.tagxt.com/user/chrickso/settings>

    
    
        Internal Server Error

------
h1srf
No offense but your site doesn't tell me what I'm looking at. I have no idea
what it does but I did click around and I still have no idea what it does.

~~~
tagxtmaker
tagxt is home you commune with 'the internet'. you sign up and post words that
get listed under the 'new' button listing.

other users can vote you up to the hot list or comment on your post or you can
comment on others.

i just threw this out there looking for bugs. it's not meant to be marketed
yet but, when it is, some guidance will be provided.

thanks for the input!

~~~
GertG
Do you mean "communicate"? The word "commune" exists too, but is not quite the
same.

------
gazrogers
Ye gods!

You do realise there are tags other than 'DIV', don't you?

~~~
tagxtmaker
Yeh. But divs are so easy.

Seriously tho, I only used what I had to to do what I needed. I'd be happy to
hear a 'better' way or explain why I did how I did.

------
tagxtmaker
lol. watching these logs is great.

you guys try some neat stuff to break things

~~~
rkrkrk21
come of up with a blog post or something that you think are some of the most
trickiest hacks people have been trying on the app.

People will be able to use that as a checklist to make sure that they are
handling those hacks in the app that they have been developing

~~~
methochris
nice idea!

